# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Les visites après adoption de la spa Brignais

## m.b.

Bonjour,
Comment ça se passe les visites des inspecteurs après les adoptions à la spa.
Je viens d'avoir un appel et j'ai une visite dans une semaine et demi.

----------


## missvero

je croyais qu'il venait sans prévenir??

----------


## lealouboy

non en général ils préviennent ;-)

----------


## missvero

ok je ne savais pas j'ai adoptée pas lintermédiaire d'une asso ou il y avait marquer sur le contrat qu'il y aurait des visites jamais vu personne (et ça fait 5ans) et le parrain de mon ainé avait adoptée 2 chiennes a différentes dates a une spa (pourtant très connue) et pareil jamais de visite

----------


## m.b.

Ben c'est une visite post-adoption, pas parce que je maltraite mes chiens ou dénonciation (dans ce cas-là je suppose que c'est une visite surprise).
Remarque j'ai été étonnée parce que vu le nombre de chien adopté à Brignais, je doute qu'ils puissent faire des visites pour tous. Mon premier chien a été adopté il y a plus de deux ans.

----------


## lealouboy

Je n'ai jamais été visitée non plus, mais il y avait eu un covoiturage pour Dadou et la personne de l'association n'habite pas à côté.
Néanmoins, je lui ai toujours donné des nouvelles régulièrement, je l'ai en contact sur mon FB et elle sait que ma porte lui est ouverte sans problème  :Big Grin: 
m.b. ils viennent juste voir si tout va bien, si ça devait m'arriver je ne changerais rien à mes habitudes puisque je fais tous les jours de mon mieux  :Big Grin:

----------


## m.b.

C'est vrai que je n'ai rien à me reprocher, ils vont biens, je sais que c'est idiot mais c'est stressant d'être "contrôler" lol

----------


## lealouboy

> C'est vrai que je n'ai rien à me reprocher, ils vont biens, je sais que c'est idiot mais c'est stressant d'être "contrôler" lol


Oui je te comprends, je pense que ça me stresserais aussi qu'on vienne "évaluer" la façon dont je soigne mes chiens lol
Pourtant mes amis, l'éleveuse qui m'a placée Djobi suite à ses maltraitances et ma famille m'ont dit rêver d'être réincarnés en chien chez moi  ::

----------


## éliz

nous nous ne prévenons pas lorsque nous faisons une visite pour un chien. en effet si la visite est annoncé, les adoptants peuvent s'arranger pour qu'on ne voit pas certaines choses. ou même s'ils nous ont menti pour l'adoption ex: adoption d'un chiot pour un parent, ils ont tout à fait le temps de faire revenir le chien pour la visite et faire comme si de rien n'etait

----------


## lealouboy

> nous nous ne prévenons pas lorsque nous faisons une visite pour un chien. en effet si la visite est annoncé, les adoptants peuvent s'arranger pour qu'on ne voit pas certaines choses. ou même s'ils nous ont menti pour l'adoption ex: adoption d'un chiot pour un parent, ils ont tout à fait le temps de faire revenir le chien pour la visite et faire comme si de rien n'etait


Sur le principe, ça parait plus logique mais dans la pratique, si tu viens chez moi à l'improviste, il y a de grandes chances pour que tu ne vois rien du tout ;-)
Portail fermé, maison au fond du grand terrain etc.... Même si perso je t'accueillerais sans soucis, les conditions sont spéciales. Et puis les gens bossent aussi...

----------


## Rousquanne

Quand j'ai adopté ma chienne, il y a 4 ans , il y a eu une visite post adoption quelques mois après, avec un rv pris (donc j'étais prévenue)
En fait, c'était très sympa, la dame qui est venue s'est renseignée sur les conditions de vie, a regardé son comportement, a posé des questions etc
(Bon, ma chienne était dans un tel état psychologique à son adoption que de toutes façons, çà ne pouvait qu'être mieux :-))
cette visite ne m'a pas choquée,au contraire, j'ai plutôt trouvé cela bien que le refuge se préoccupe des animaux qu'il place, et la discussion a été positive!

----------


## BebeStane62

Nous la seule visite post adoption qu'on a eu, la bonne femme s'est faite pincer par le chien.

1)Elle rentre dans la cours sans attendre que ma mère dise qu'elle peut entre (avec un panneau "attention aux chiens" pourtant), paf le chien la pince .
Donc elle conseille à ma mère de reprendre son dressage et de le dominer  -> heu ok
2) chien a gros soucis digestifs (elle le savait) -> elle voulait à tout prix lui filer des gateaux aux céréales fourrés au boeuf , on a refusé qu'elle donne ça (bouh méchants maîtres) et on lui a posé des morceaux de foie et coeurs séchés qu'elle a pas voulu toucher parce que "ça sent pas bon" 

Ok, c'est bon la visite est finie ??

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai été inspectrice bénévole à la SPA pendant 2 ans. 

Sur le dossier d'adoption, il est demandé à l'adoptant quels jours et horaires lui conviendraient le mieux pour une visite post-adoption.

Puis, un gros travail de la part du responsable des bénévoles pour faire concorder les horaires proposés par les adoptants et les horaires des bénévoles (qui souvent travaillent en parallèle). Aussi, il faut savoir que l'inspecteur bénévole décide du nombre de kms maxi qu'il est prêt à faire pour mener à bien sa mission, donc pas toujours facile de balayer toutes les communes !

Il y a peu d'inspecteurs et beaucoup d'adoptants, donc encore une fois, il est difficile de rendre visite à tout le monde.

Nous n'annonçons jamais à l'adoptant quand nous allons lui rendre visite. Sinon, à quoi tout ceci servirait ? Ceci m'a permis une fois de "démasquer" un type qui faisait faire des portées à sa chienne pour les revendre ensuite (à priori à des labos).

Pendant la visite, l'inspecteur s'assure que tout se passe bien en posant une série de questions, dans une ambiance relativement conviviale (on m'a parfois offert du thé, des gâteaux...), à condition que l'adoptant se prête au "jeu" bien sûr : comment mange l'animal, a t-il des problèmes de santé, comportementaux, a t-il pris ses marques etc etc. Le but étant de vérifier qu'il n' y a aucun souci ni pour l'animal, ni pour le maître, et, s'il y en a, des conseils peuvent être donnés sur place ou envoyés plus tard par courrier. 

Ayant déjà adopté de nombreux animaux, je trouve plutôt flatteur que quelqu'un me rende visite  :: 

Non, rien de bien compliqué, ni de bien stressant. C'est juste un moment sympa pour tout le monde (en général !)

----------


## m.b.

Tiens je n'étais pas revenu sur le sujet mais la visite s'était très bien passée, très sympa. Peu de question, on a surtout discuter des chiens en général et justement des visites de contrôle car je lui ai dit que j'étais étonnée et du coup un peu inquiète. Les chiens en ont profité pour se faire papouiller, notamment ma chienne qui faisait sa charmeuse !
Il était venu pour un chien donc il a profité pour noter les deux autres dans son dossier. 

Après je comprends que ça n'a pas d'intérêt de prévenir pour une visite de contrôle mais bon nos emplois du temps évoluent, c'est pour tout le monde pareil.

----------


## -Orl-

Pour ma part, j'ai adoptée une chienne en refuge, et il était précisé dans le contrat qu'il pouvait passer a tout moment pour faire une visite de contrôle afin de voir dans quelles conditions vivaient la chienne.
Mais je n'ai jamais eu de contrôle, vu le nombre de chien qu'ils doivent faire adopter, c'est à mon avis impossible de contrôler tous les adoptants ensuite.

Je m'étais proposer pour faire une visite post adoption pour une association, on m'avait demandée d'y aller à l'improviste ce que j'ai fais un week-end.
Et bien il n'y avait personne visiblement ce jour là (j'ai attendue plus d'une heure sur place au cas ou car en plus c'était pas à côté de chez moi), donc la visite n'a pas pu être faite.
D'ailleurs, j'en avais informée l'asso qui ne m'a jamais répondue, pas même un merci pour le déplacement et le temps passé, cela donne envie d'aider...  ::

----------


## May-May

Ce qui me "choque" le plus, c'est que la majorité des associations refuse le placement hors département pour une question de suivi. Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun suivi  ::

----------


## Kybou!

> Ce qui me "choque" le plus, c'est que la majorité des associations refuse le placement hors département pour une question de suivi. Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun suivi


Ca c'est pour donner une belle (fausse) image sur les forums de PA !  ::

----------


## caro.

> Ce qui me "choque" le plus, c'est que la majorité des associations refuse le placement hors département pour une question de suivi. Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun suivi


ha ben ça...

j'ai adopté mon chien à Brignais, j'habite à environ 15km de la SPA, en 15 ans, je n'ai jamais eu une seule visite, ni même un coup de fil...

----------


## Zénitude

> ha ben ça...
> 
> j'ai adopté mon chien à Brignais, j'habite à environ 15km de la SPA, en 15 ans, je n'ai jamais eu une seule visite, ni même un coup de fil...


J'ai fait du bénévolat au siècle dernier  ::  (de 1998 à 2000) et on ne m'a pas donné ton adresse  :: . Tu l'as échappé belle  ::   ::   :: . Ceci dit, j'habitais encore dans l'Ain et j'avais demandé 30kms de périphérie maxi... 

Par contre, je ne suis pas complètement d'accord quand vous dites qu'il n'y a aucun suivi. Comme je l'ai expliqué, les "inspecteurs bénévoles" ne courent pas les rues, et il est également très difficile de faire concorder horaires de visite des adoptants et disponibilités des bénévoles. J'ai consacré énormément de mon temps à faire ces visites, il est dommage de lire cela  :: 

Remarquez, ce post peut peut être réveiller des envies  ::  N'hésitez donc pas à contacter le refuge le plus proche de chez vous si vous souhaitez donner un peu beaucoup de votre temps à faire des visites  ::

----------


## olivia42

> Ce qui me "choque" le plus, c'est que la majorité des associations refuse le placement hors département pour une question de suivi. Sauf qu'il n'y a aucun suivi


pas d'accord j'ai déjà fin des visites pré-adoptions ou adoption pour plusieurs associations 
mais ses comme partout ont manque de bénévole

----------


## catis

Autrefois j'ai adopté un epagneul à la SPA de brignais,j'habitais Bron,donc très près,il ne sont jamais venus,mais ont téléphoné une fois,deux mois environ plus tard pour avoir des nouvelles.Du coup,comme elliott bouffait tout à la maison et que je l'emmenait souvent au boulot avec moi,il restait dans la voiture,et comme je travaillais à henry gabrielle,un hôpital à coté de la SPA ,je suis allée leur montrer leur monstre,ils ont été rassurés,mais c'etait il y a fort longtemps,j'ai pris elliott à 2 ans,il est nous a quitté il y a 7 ans et il avait 17ans 1/2,donc c'etait il y a 22 ans environ...la SPA à brignais a dû bien changer depuis...

----------


## May-May

> pas d'accord j'ai déjà fin des visites pré-adoptions ou adoption pour plusieurs associations 
> mais ses comme partout ont manque de bénévole


Ben oui, du coup, par manque de bénévole, il n'y a pas de suivi  ::

----------


## m.b.

Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a peu d'enquêteur, le monsieur me disait justement qu'il avait attendu d'être à la retraite pour le faire et qu'il n'y avait aucune personne disponible avant pour contrôler mon secteur. 
Mais pour mon premier chien j'avais envoyé une lettre avec des photos donc bon si les gens donnent des nouvelles, peut être que les visites chez eux ne sont pas prioritaire.

----------


## caro.

> J'ai fait du bénévolat au siècle dernier  (de 1998 à 2000) et on ne m'a pas donné ton adresse . Tu l'as échappé belle   . Ceci dit, j'habitais encore dans l'Ain et j'avais demandé 30kms de périphérie maxi...


 ::  :: 

ça aurait pu, j'ai adopté mon chien en 1998  :: 


sinon ça manque de bénévole, je suis d'accord, mais restreindre les adoptions à un rayon de 80km...
c'est vraiment très peu...

----------


## elod

Moi je ne vois pas l’intérêt de faire une visite post adoption en prévenant. Il est clair que le mec qui fait vivre son chien sur le balcon va faire ce qu'il faut pour ne pas que l’enquêteur le voit lors de la visite si il est prévenu. Après c'est sur, c 'est chiant pour l’enquêteur car il a des chances de trouver porte fermée mais ça fait parti du jeu. Moi ça ne me générait pas qu'un enquêteur vienne a l'improviste, l’enquêteur ne vient pas voir si c'est beau ou moche chez toi, si t'es en pyjama ou en tenue de soirée, il vient juste s'assurer que le chien est bien traité.

----------


## Taysa

Un peu d'accord avec Elod pour le coup ! 
Tellement facile de se donner une apparence

----------


## m.b.

Honnêtement ça me gênerait beaucoup qu'un enquêteur vienne à l'improviste parce que justement j'ai pas envi qu'on me surprenne tranquille en pyjama mais ça c'est valable pour enquêteur ou la famille ! 
Après s'il vient, ben il vient, a part un peu de bordel et de la poussière...
Alors que là j'ai apprécié qu'il prévienne, notamment parce que j'étais en semaine d'examen et qu'il aurait trouvé la porte close. S'il est à côté tant mieux, s'il fait du chemin tant pis. 

Après on peut se demander, comme ça a été donné en exemple, si quelqu'un laisse son chien sur le balcon, est-ce qu'il va se donner la peine d'installer un coin pour dormir etc. est-ce que même il va accepter d'être contrôler dans un premier temps.

----------


## itchika

Ben moi j'avoue que je n'aimerais pas trop être contrôlée à l'improviste non plus mais bon je comprends la démarche.

Par contre même si un déplacement ne peut pas être effectué sur place, je trouve ça déja bien qu'il y ait un suivi téléphonique, ne serais ce que pour la personne qui rencontre quelques soucis d'éducation par exemple, et qui pourra se confier à l'enquêteur pour être conseillé sur la démarche à suivre (recommandation d'un éducateur sérieux etc...).

Par contre je pense qu'il faut la jouer fine, pour éviter au maximum les mensonges, avoir l'air le plus ouvert possible pour créer le dialogue et ne pas rebuter les gens.

----------


## beapat

de toute façon l'adoptant peu dire ce qu'il veut, le chien ne ment pas. donc si il est pas bien avec son maitre ca se voit.

----------


## olivia42

> de toute façon l'adoptant peu dire ce qu'il veut, le chien ne ment pas. donc si il est pas bien avec son maitre ca se voit.


+1 tout a fait d'accord 


moi j'ai été déjà controlé par des ass ou SPA puisque je suis aussi FA pour eux et sa me dérange pas ils sont revenue a l'improviste pour me donner un traitement pour un chien qui en avait besoin 

perso ils peuvent venir quand ils veulent je leurs paye le café 
ils ne sont pas la pour voir si vous été bien habillé si vos avait de jolie meubles etc..... il sont la pour le chiens ou chats

----------


## gaelle6757

on a adopté dans une spa en Moselle, on habite le Bas Rhin : ben on n'a eu pour le moment aucune visite de suivi, mais par contre un suivi téléphonique ; et comme on va régulièrement en Moselle, on emmènera notre grosse mèmère en visite de courtoisie :-)

----------

